# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Smart Frame, digital photo frames, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo SmartFrame hands-on at CES 2020

Jan 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo leans into digital photo frames with new 21.5-inch Smart Frame"
Announced alongside a bigger Android tablet smart display

by Jon Porter
January 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Lenovo Smart Frame

Jan 7, 2020




> Your favorite memories, all in one place. The 21.5” Lenovo Smart Frame syncs seamlessly with Google Photos, making it easier than ever to relive special moments.

----------

